# 63 Ford 4000 Won't stay running



## Pacrfan (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello All.
I'm hoping for some help with a problem I have with what I believe to be a 1963 Ford 4000. It is a 4 cylinder gas engine. It will start just fine, but will only run for about 30 seconds before stopping. It will start again, sometimes needing to be choked, but will run again for about another 30 seconds and then stop again.

It acts like it runs out of gas, but I just put fresh gas in the tank. I apologize in advance if I haven't provided enough information. I new to the whole forum experience.

Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Pacrfan, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like you have a plugged fuel screen somewhere in your system. See items #20 and #27 on attached fuel system parts diagram. Screen #20 is attached to your fuel tank shut-off valve and sits up inside your tank. If you have a sediment bowl, see item #27 (fuel screen). If you happen to have a fuel pump, there is a fuel screen in the inlet to the pump. Also the pump may not be working? There may also be a screen in the inlet elbow to the carburetor.

Another possible thing to check is your air cleaner. Pull item #2 (cup) and #4 (inner cup) and clean out dirt in bottom of cup. Fill cups to level with oil. The main body of the air cleaner is packed full of steel wool or steel mesh that may require cleaning. Flush it out good with gasoline and allow it to drain/dry.


----------



## Pacrfan (Jun 11, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Pacrfan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Sounds like you have a plugged fuel screen somewhere in your system. See items #20 and #27 on attached fuel system parts diagram. Screen #20 is attached to your fuel tank shut-off valve and sits up inside your tank. If you have a sediment bowl, see item #27 (fuel screen). If you happen to have a fuel pump, there is a fuel screen in the inlet to the pump. Also the pump may not be working? There may also be a screen in the inlet elbow to the carburetor.
> 
> Another possible thing to check is your air cleaner. Pull item #2 (cup) and #4 (inner cup) and clean out dirt in bottom of cup. Fill cups to level with oil. The main body of the air cleaner is packed full of steel wool or steel mesh that may require cleaning. Flush it out good with gasoline and allow it to drain/dry.


Thanks Sixbales, for giving things to check. I'll check them and post what I find.


----------



## Pacrfan (Jun 11, 2018)

I didn't have a lot of time, so I checked the screen at the sediment bowl, which was good, and the air filter, which I cleaned and left to dry.

Question I have is, when I took the sediment bowl off, there was a stream of gas. Not a real good stream I didn't think. It was only about 1/16th of an inch. Given the size of the fuel line, I would think it should be thicker. I'm wondering if that's an indicator that my issue is the control valve in the tank.

Also can I take that control valve out without removing the tank?

Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The screen at the top of the control valve plugs over time. The valve is removable from the tank without removing the tank. The two bolts on the flange of the valve are removed, then the valve pulled from the bottom of the tank. Drain the fuel first, and the valve may take a bit of working to pull as rust and sediment collects on the screen and makes working it out of the tank difficult at times.


----------



## Pacrfan (Jun 11, 2018)

I disconnected the fuel line from the control valve in order to take the valve out. The fuel stream was good, so I figured the problem was between the tank and the sediment bowl, so I took the bowl off, and the fuel line off the bowl. There was a wad of "stuff" that somehow got in the line and the sediment bowl to plug the inlet into the bowl.

I figured I would replace the control valve in the tank anyway because I ordered it, and I'll replace the line, because the one that's on it is a cobbled up mess.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

